# Back in business!!



## angboy (Aug 10, 2006)

I've finally gotten pretty settled from my move and have my shop set up again. I haven't been able to turn anything yet- too busy hanging out here and other stuff from moving. Plus, I have to get more hose for my DC, so I suppose I should wait on that before I start making dust.

This shop has more creepy crawlies than where I had just been, and it just feels more like an older basement (exactly what it is), but it does have better lighting, which is VERY nice, no real space problems, except in ceiling height, so DC had to be taken off the feet, making it non-mobile. My next place of residence will hopefully be something I have taloir made and built and I'll definitely be having a nicely designed shop area!

First there's dad, AKA buzzb, working on helping me getting things set up







Then dad again promoting shop safety by mounting a fire extinguisher








Then, ta-da, the finished product!



























And- this one's for you Billy- proof that I have a pile of wood in my shop- albeit a small pile!


----------



## Dario (Aug 11, 2006)

Great set up on a huge shop!

Now make some saw dust and put that shop to use [}].


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 11, 2006)

Where is the pile of dust?..... Looks GREAT, congrats!


----------



## clewless (Aug 11, 2006)

Verrry nice, bet you've got heat and AC too....[]Green with envy![^]


----------



## DFM (Aug 11, 2006)

I have seen operating rooms that were not as clean as your shop!  

Very nice shop, by the way.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome back. Very nice shop.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks great, Angela.  I hope you have a truly great time in your new shop.

If I may, where did you get your height adjustable chair?  I can't find a stool with a back like that and would like to get one.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 11, 2006)

Looking good, kiddo, now get busy and turn something already! [}][]


----------



## angboy (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Looks great, Angela.  I hope you have a truly great time in your new shop.
> 
> If I may, where did you get your height adjustable chair?  I can't find a stool with a back like that and would like to get one.



Cav, I ordered the chair from officemax. I learned that what I was looking for is called a drafting chair, since architects use those high drafting tables to work at. Here's a link to the section at officemax that has a wide selection:

http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/thumbnail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&expansionOID=-536880778

The one I got is the one on the top left- I skipped arms, thinking that might be a little too comfortable to be in a shop! [] 

The only problem I've had is that I want the wheels to stay in the position where it can roll freely and I kept hitting the little things that need to stay in the up position to keep it rolling, pushing them down and then one wheel would stop moving. So I came up with the oh so clever and inventive "Angela jig" where I tied pink string around them to keep them in the up position- they stayed in place until the move and after that I had to replace 2. You can just barely see the pink in the picture. I'm sure many on here could come up with a better jig, but this worked for me. The chair can even be the right height for turning at the lathe if I wanted/needed to do so- I did check that out. Hope that helps!

And Joe- I actually am not heat/AC savvy enough to know if it officially has heat and air. There's ductwork for the heat and air for the rest of the house running through there, but I haven't found any direct vents. But it sure stays cooler than the second floor does. Hopefully in the dead of winter, it'll stay warm as well.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy cow that is nice!!!!  i showed it to my wife and she wants to know if your dad can come to our house and fix my shop up better.  i'll give him a call.  i'm sure i can find him some local geocaches and maybe i can find a reason to get phyllis to come along too as i really need to talk to her.  hahahaha


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow Angela, that is a super shop.  And really like that huge tool box!  That must be Dads!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## DWK5150 (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice wish I could have a set up like that.  I do have one concern though I see a gas fired hot water heater next to your lathe.  I understand you have a dust collector but still would be a large concern of mine. If you can move the lathe I would as it doenst take much to plug the ports on the burner on the water heater and also the possible firehazard.  Just a thought.


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow! You have plenty of free space to think, I go outside to change my mind.[]


----------



## woodwish (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice shop.  I also have a neat, organized, and clean shop.  Just my work habit to clean when you finish a job.  But to be honest, the next-to-last photo of all the bottles and cans lined up so neatly under the table even bother me.  Looks like my OCD daughter has been in there helping!  (one night she lined up about 200 blanks that were on a shelf by length, and all 200 are within an 1" of each other but she still managed to sort them [])


----------



## angboy (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />Holy cow that is nice!!!!  i showed it to my wife and she wants to know if your dad can come to our house and fix my shop up better.  i'll give him a call.  i'm sure i can find him some local geocaches and maybe i can find a reason to get phyllis to come along too as i really need to talk to her.  hahahaha



I don't think Phyllis is available- EVER!!!! And she's often on phone restriction so you can't get her that way either, or is it that she can't get you? I can't remember, there hasn't been a recent phone restriction schedule published. But dad's much more liberal and might be available, accepting and less bothered by whatever you might have to say... I think he'd advocate for everyone having things like I do!


----------



## chitswood (Aug 11, 2006)

That place looks WAY too clean for me, I'd be afraid to get something dusty![}][][][]

Have fun in there[]


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Aug 12, 2006)

she's in my cell phone so i don't think it's gonna be that much of a challenge to reach her.  hahaha.  man ang, do you hear them saying they think you may have OCD?  you're the pro.  are they right?  hahaha


----------



## Yarael (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice looking shop but way to clean. Time to mess it up.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 13, 2006)

Angela, 

Thanks for the link on the drafting chair.  If you don't mind, I may choose not to use the pink yarn, though. [8D]


----------



## angboy (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Angela,
> 
> Thanks for the link on the drafting chair.  If you don't mind, I may choose not to use the pink yarn, though. [8D]



Aaawwww... why not? It's OK for men to wear pink, so it should be fine to use on a man's chair!! I could even send you some from what I have left, so you wouldn't have to buy any! [}][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I'll just unravel a bit off my favorite pink long johns and use that. []


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 13, 2006)

Great set up Angela!!  Looks like something out of WOOD magazine!!! Way too  clean though,  I bet I could mess it up in twenty minutes [}][] 
Great Job
Gary


----------



## meshel (Aug 16, 2006)

I can only wish that I'll have such a shop someday, look at all the ROOM you have there.
In my shop the bench on which the lathe is set is also the drawing board and the finishing bench combined....

Congradulations! and make a lot of shavings!


----------



## angboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to report back that I did move the lathe away from the hot water heater. I pretty much swapped the one set of gorilla shelves and the lathe for each other. Thanks for pointing that out Don- good eye!

Cav, I had to laugh at the thought of you with pink long johns on! But sshhhhh... the truth is, I own a pink pair! Guess that's OK though since I'm a girl...


----------



## DWK5150 (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Just wanted to report back that I did move the lathe away from the hot water heater. I pretty much swapped the one set of gorilla shelves and the lathe for each other. Thanks for pointing that out Don- good eye!



That is definetly good to hear that.


----------



## Darley (Aug 17, 2006)

You done well Angela that is a nice shop size I got a long way to go to set up my little shop


----------

